# emulsion



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

hi there I'm trying to clear up something I'm very new to this the prob is with emulsion and putting on to your screen iv been told when i bought the screen printing machine that the emulsion went just on the print side but after watch loads of vids on you tube it seems there are so many other ways some people say coat both sides with your scoop then i watch on the other day a person using a squeegee so now I'm not sure what is the best way to do it maybe someone can put me right cheers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A scoop coater will give you a more even coat that a squeegee. We coat both sides. But there are a lot of different ways people coat. 

Who told you to just coat on the print side? That would make the squeegee not slide as smoothly as it could. When we coat, the last one is always on the squeegee side to make that last coat smooth.


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

so as rule of thumb the thicker coat of emulsion the better is that how it works


----------



## cesarmart34 (Mar 5, 2015)

actually the thicker the emulsion the thicker the stencil bro


----------

